# Getting started in agility?



## LWalks (Feb 7, 2021)

Wondering if those of you who do agility or other sports have suggestions on what to look for in a training location. Anything that’s a red flag? Interested in trying it with Jo, and not sure how to go about finding a good place, though I’m sure there’s something around!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

IMO, there should be a requirement that all dogs should have completed a beginner obedience class and be controllable off leash. The dogs should be working the obstacles one at a time, OFF LEASH, with the other dogs CRATED, or at least outside the ring and quietly sitting at their handler's sides. This can mean that you do a lot of sitting around and watching each other in class, but it is the only way that is safe, and you SHOULD be watching and learning from what the others do.

Look for instructors who actually compete and win. There are several places in our area that offer "pet agility" in our area, where the "instructors" have never competed, or if they have have never put a title on a dog. They lead dogs over obstacles on leashes. That might be fun for the owners, but they are basically taking people's money for happy play time. That is NOT agility training.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

From ShamaPapa:

I am sure ShamaMama would have lots to say as she trains/completes with Shama at many locations, but here are a few of my thoughts (but I am no expert. This is from years of observing only).

Visit the place first before registering for class. Check if their equipment is well maintained. The floor should be something soft and textured for the dogs to run, jump and land on. A concrete surface would be a no-go for us. And ask about class size. If classes are allowed to be 12-15 dogs for an hour-long class, you might not get a lot of quality training time or practice runs. I think for the classes Shama usually takes, there are 6-8 dogs for an hour-long class.

And I agree with Karen, an obedience class is a must before going into agility training.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I agree with all that ShamaPapa added too!


----------



## LWalks (Feb 7, 2021)

Thank you all! Going to see what I can find! The reason I asked is that the place we did puppy classes offers ‘agility’ but it sounds exactly like you described, Karen… if I’m going to spend time and money, I want it to be safe and effective!


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Yes to everything said so far. We train at two facilities, and there is only one dog in the ring at a time. With 6 to 8 dogs running in a session, we get about three runs in during the hour. Much time is spent walking the courses while the dogs are crated. I would suggest seeking a facility where multiple levels of agility are taught. Beginning, Intermediate, Advanced. One of my facilities also has Pre-Advanced. The same facility offers seminars and classes with special focuses such as weave poles. (One of my classmates tells her dog, "Wiggle!" when it's time to go through the weave poles. It's very cute. She has a big dog. Shama is so small that she just walks straight through the weave poles. The big dogs really do wiggle!)

Weave pole tip: I used to take treats out with me when Shama would go potty in the (fenced) back yard. After she pottied, she would do one weave down for a treat and one weave back for a treat. Every time she pottied. Her weaves are pretty solid as a result.

I don't remember ever having a leash on Shama once we got to the point of being the only dog in the ring. In the beginner class, there were stations, so all the dogs were leashed.

Please keep us posted!

💚💛🧡💜💙


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

KarMar could add to this thread ...


----------

